

CSS Killswitch - there
http://csskillswitch.com/

======
jeff18
It's a great idea to leave a backdoor on all of your clients' sites controlled
by a random dude.

~~~
epochwolf
I've found using private key login with ssh is the best way to leave
backdoors. Very few inexperienced administrators will look for the keys. Some
even leave your user account on the server after you are gone.

I was able to get into some sites I formerly had access to because my private
key was never revoked. It was a bit of irony to use that same "unauthorized"
access to remove my own key from the authorized_keys file.

~~~
mseebach
Put it in the root account and name it something like "automatic FTP backup,
don't remove!".

Oh, and by the way, don't do that. It's liability-hell, and probably illegal
in most places, too.

------
pistoriusp
Am I the only person that realised this is a joke?

After you've signed up:

"Here's a handy little text file with your login credentials. Might be smart
to save it somewhere..."

<http://csskillswitch.com/csskillswitch_pistoriusp.txt>

Yeah, I got text Rick Rolled.

~~~
pavs
Probably because you are the only one silly enough to sign up? :)

------
jdbeast00
this will work great as long as your customer doesn't know how to delete a
line of css.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Should be pretty safe, then.

------
Groxx
So, you just create a "body {display: none !important}" stylesheet externally,
and @import it in your client's CSS? Set to a blank file normally, and the
above when you "kill" it? And the site just offers hosting and the ability to
throw the switch? (I could be missing something, as I haven't signed up for
it, so this is just from reading their site & site's code)

An interesting idea, and could _definitely_ work with some clients. If nothing
else, it could temporarily damage them, which if they haven't paid up, they
deserve. It _does_ seem like something they could pay a web guy a few bucks to
diagnose and fix, though.

~~~
FluidDjango
>It does seem like something they could pay a web guy a few bucks to diagnose
and fix, though.

If they _knew_ it would only be a few bucks from "a web guy" they would likely
be able to fix it themselves.

I think it's seldom (never?) I'd actually want to go this route [partial
payments along a project helps reduce how much I have at risk], but if I were
considering such... rather than a blank page, perhaps a display that said
something like "A database error occurred. Please contact developer of this
site." That might help the site owner read the subtext ("Payment is way past
due.") and not make visitors wonder, "Why isn't my Google working on your site
today?"

------
joshsharp
Interesting idea, but is it worth making a whole service out of? It's
something that, if I wanted to do, I would be happy to do (and have less
concern with doing) myself.

------
oconnore
Or you could just not upload to the client's server until you cash the check.
Demo with watermarked images and/or screen capture video.

------
bartman
The user interface of this page is remarkable. Sign up without choosing a
username or password generates the missing part. Downloading the randomly
generated username/pass in a file (broken or intentional rickroll right now).

There are a lot of very small and nice elements in this page worth stealing in
a future project- kudos.

